# Hello from Utah



## rmikesell (Apr 6, 2006)

I thought it was about time I said hello.  I just started Tai Liu Chuan Fa under Sigung TallBear last night.  It was amazing.  I wish I would have started with him when I was in Vegas back in 77-79.

I have enjoyed the post and I'm glad there are members that are willing to share their thoughts and knowledge.

Randy


----------



## Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome Randy!  If you need any help, feel free to pm a mod or mentor, we are always here to help. :wavey:


----------



## Tarot (Apr 6, 2006)

:wavey:  Welcome Randy!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk from another Utahn!  I look forward to more of your posts. :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome dude, just drop your opinion and questions all over the place.  It's nice hearing some new voices in the community.


----------



## still learning (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums........Aloha


----------



## Henderson (Apr 6, 2006)

Kon'nichi wa!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Randy!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

What (Welcome by the way)... what part of Utah are you in? Two of us are in Happy Valley and another is in Salt Lake Area... creating our own demographics of MT as it were...


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you found us 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## rmikesell (Apr 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> What (Welcome by the way)... what part of Utah are you in? Two of us are in Happy Valley and another is in Salt Lake Area... creating our own demographics of MT as it were...



I live in Morgan.


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board, have fun!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting! :ultracool


----------

